# Diesel Remote Start



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, when my car threw a CEL back at 61K miles, my remote start would not activate at all. After they replaced the sensor, the remote start worked fine for about the next 10K miles. For some reason I enjoy hearing my car start as I walk up to it. Anyway about 2 times out of the last 5, it would start and then immediately shut off. I have not had any new CEL appear. Does anybody have a theory about what might be happening?


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

I dont 

Sounds silly, but are you sure the battery is good in your remote?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've had this happen a couple of times (immediate shut-down after remote start, even though no CEL). I think I need a few more times to be certain of the pattern, but I do know that on both occasions, I had parked the car mid-regen (as indicated by the low fuel economy prior to parking and the radiator fan continuing to run after the car was shut down and the key removed. It was not urgent enough to display the keep driving message, however). After completing the regen, the remote start behavior returns to normal. 

This leads me to think that these failed remote starts are emissions-related. I'm thinking that it could be the incomplete regen itself that prevents the remote start, or perhaps it is a result of the computer seeing soot levels or other undesirable emissions readings where it would be inadvisable to allow the car to idle for up to 10 minutes - so the car aborts the remote start to prevent soot clogging or other emissions damage. I intend to keep observing to see if the pattern holds and how the car behaves if additional remote starts are attempted (after a key start) prior to the completion of the regen.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh good info. Recently when I parked, I noticed the fan running. First time that has happened in 21,000 mi. I don't recall if I used teh remote start on the next trip.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I rarely use the remote start, but last time I had a start than immediate stop. I thought that I had pushed the fob button in the wrong sequence or something.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ha, I forgot that I posted this. Thanks for the comments. It's happened maybe once or twice since I posted this, but otherwise, dozens of successful remote starts. If the key battery was low, I don't think it would send the signal to the car to remote start. It really seems to be the car deciding, after it starts, that it needs to shut down.


----------

